# Transparenter Hintergrund von Shoutbox



## maaary (31. März 2004)

hi

Weiß jemand wie ich bei meiner Shoutbox den Hintergrund transparent hinbekomme,so dass mein eigenes Design durchscheint? (ist nämlich meerfarbing). Will die Shoutbox in mein Design einfliessen lassen.....


----------



## Fabian H (31. März 2004)

Das nächste Mal bitte suchen.

```
<div style="-moz-opacity:0.50;filter:Alpha(Opacity=50);">
```
(geht nur im Gecko und IE)


----------



## maaary (31. März 2004)

okay....nächstes mal such ich  

dankeschön!


----------



## maaary (31. März 2004)

Hm. Na ja ich hab's versucht. Klappt aber doch nicht so ganz wie es sollte....

Hab nun dieses Design  http//:http://www.cinemad.de/mh/mariele/index.html und oben recht soll die Shoutbox hin. Wenn ich allerdings mit Dreamweaver  eine Tabelle mach in dem Bild und als Hintergrud eben das Bild,dann verschieben sich die Slices.Das wär das erste Problem.Wenn ich die Shoutbox einfüge,ohne Tabelle und ohne Hintergrundbild,dann sieht's aber nicht so aus wie ich es gern hätt! Ich möchte ja eine durchsichtige Shoutbox haben....


----------



## Fabian H (31. März 2004)

Versuch mal das hier, dann brauchst du auch keine Transparenz mehr:

```
<td style="background-image:url(images/albom5_06.gif);overflow:auto;width:144px;height:240px;">
  <!-- hier der Code für die Shoutbox -->
  <!-- Scrollbars werden automatisch eingefügt -->
</td>
```


----------



## maaary (31. März 2004)

Hat fast geklappt  Cool...
Bis auf dass die Shoutbox immer noch so aussieht wie vorher....wie ändert man denn das mit .css?


----------



## Helge (31. März 2004)

Anscheinend weiß niemand so recht was du möchtest. Poste ein Beispiel, ein illustrierendes Bild oder den Code, dann kann dir besser geholfen werden.


----------



## maaary (31. März 2004)

War grad dabei 
Das hier ist der Code von der Shoutbox-Vorlage. Will's eigentlich so lassen bis auf paar Sachen...Schrift:Tahoma,Transparenter Hintergrund sodas man meinen Hintergrund durch sieht und Schriftgröße 9...
Ich check da nur nicht wirklich was jetzt was sein soll...ich hoffe ihr hält mich nich für total blöd...bin halt ne Anfängerin 



```
/* theme
 * sensegray.css
 *
 */


a:link{
	color : #000080;
	text-decoration : none;
}

a:visited{
	color : #000080;
	text-decoration : none;
}

a:hover{
	color : #FF0000;
	text-decoration : underline;
}

a:active{
	color : #FF0000;
	text-decoration : underline;
}


body{
	background-color : #FBFBFB;
	font-family : Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size : xx-small;
	scrollbar-3dlight-color : #FFFFFF;
	scrollbar-arrow-color : #000080;
	scrollbar-base-color : #C0C0C0;
	scrollbar-darkshadow-color : #000000;
	scrollbar-face-color : #C0C0C0;
	scrollbar-highlight-color : #FFFFFF;
	scrollbar-shadow-color : #C0C0C0;
	scrollbar-track-color : #DDDDDD;
}

.SB_alert {
	color : #FF0000;
	font-family : Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size : xx-small;
	font-weight : bold;
}

.SB_button {
	background : #DDDDDD;
	border : 1 solid #C0C0C0;
	color : #000000;
	font-family : Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size : 9px;
	font-weight : bold;
}

.SB_input {
	background : #FFFFFF;
	border : 1 solid #DDDDDD;
	color : #000000;
	font-family : Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size : 10px;
}

.SB_formarea {
	background-color : #FBFBFB;
	border-bottom-color : #FFFFFF;
	border-bottom-style : solid;
	border-bottom-width : 1;
	border-left-color : #FFFFFF;
	border-left-style : solid;
	border-left-width : 1px;
	border-right-color : #FFFFFF;
	border-right-style : solid;
	border-right-width : 1px;
	border-top-color : #FFFFFF;
	border-top-style : solid;
	border-top-width : 1px;
	color : #FFFFFF;
	font-size : 10px;
}

.SB_shoutbox {
	color : #000000;
	font-family : Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size : xx-small;
	text-align : left;
}

a.SB_inlink:link {
	color : #FFFFFF;
	text-decoration : none;
}

a.SB_inlink:visited {
	color : #FFFFFF;
	text-decoration : none;
}

a.SB_inlink:active {
	color : #FFFFFF;
	text-decoration : none;
}

a.SB_inlink:hover {
	color : #FFFFFF;
	text-decoration : underline;
}

.SB_table0 {
	background-color : #FBFBFB;
	border-bottom-color : #DDDDDD;
	border-bottom-style : solid;
	border-bottom-width : 1;
	border-left-color : #DDDDDD;
	border-left-style : solid;
	border-left-width : 1px;
	border-right-color : #DDDDDD;
	border-right-style : solid;
	border-right-width : 1px;
	border-top-color : #DDDDDD;
	border-top-style : solid;
	border-top-width : 1px;
	color : #FFFFFF;
	font-size : xx-small;
}

.SB_table1 {
	background-color : #FFFFFF;
	border-bottom-color : #FFFFFF;
	border-bottom-style : solid;
	border-bottom-width : 1;
	border-left-color : #DDDDDD;
	border-left-style : solid;
	border-left-width : 1px;
	border-right-color : #DDDDDD;
	border-right-style : solid;
	border-right-width : 1px;
	border-top-color : #FFFFFF;
	border-top-style : solid;
	border-top-width : 1px;
	color : #FFFFFF;
	font-size : xx-small;
}

blink;
```


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2004)

Füge doch einfach den Code oder einen Teil davon von Fabian in das Stylesheet von deiner Shoutbox.


```
background-image:url(images/albom5_06.gif);overflow:auto;width:144px;height:240px;
```

Und ich dachte eine Shoutbox wäre (endlich) schon wieder out....


----------



## maaary (31. März 2004)

Hm,das geht so nicht...

http://www.cinemad.de/mh/mariele/index.htm


----------



## starleos (31. März 2004)

Hallo,

mhhh ist irgendjemand aufgefallen das die shoubox sich in einen iframe befindet 

und das der besagte Hintergrund der eingefügt werden soll nicht im iframe hg sondern im td hg  eingefügt wurde?


```
<TD ROWSPAN=3 style="background-image:url(images/albom5_06.gif);overflow:auto;width:144px;height:240px;"> 
        <div align="center"> 
          <iframe src="http://57163.shoutboxes.com/?extcss=http://www.cinemad.de/mh/mariele/shoutbox.css" width="144" height="240" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true">
          <!-- BEGIN Shoutboxes.com CODE -->
          </iframe>
          <!-- END Shoutboxes.com CODE-->
        </div></TD>
```

Du musst den Hintergrund im Iframe reinstellen, beziehungsweise in der shoutbox seite.

Sollte ich mich irren bitte ich um Berichtigung.


----------



## maaary (31. März 2004)

Also die shoutbox selber befindet sich in einem iframe,aber auf meiner Seite ist der iframe,also die shoutbox in der Tabelle drin...


Also soll ich jetzt den Hintergrund in den shoutbox-code reinmachen?


----------



## SirToby (1. April 2004)

*hm...*

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, doch funktioniert das hier evtl?


```
<iframe src="http://57163.shoutboxes.com/?extcss=http://www.cinemad.de/mh/mariele/shoutbox.css" width="144" height="240" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" style="background-color:transparent;">
```

Ich habe an den Code die Stylesheet-Anweisung: * style="background-color : transparent;"* angefügt. Vielleicht erreichst ja, was Du möchtest!


----------



## maaary (1. April 2004)

Nee klappt auch nich,hab ich auch schon versucht...ich glaub ich lass die Shoutbox doch mal ganz weg,hab halt kein Plan von css.

Schaut mal auf dieser Seite (is nur ein beispiel von jemandem)
http://icedale.de/main.htm
da ist die shoutbox im rechten frame auch durchsichtig...so meinte ich das eigentlich.


----------



## SirToby (2. April 2004)

Ich glaube, ich habe was mit den Augen, aber ich kann da beim besten willen keine Shoutbox finden. Noch ist da irgendein Hintergrund der Texte wie der Hintergrund ganz links und rechts dargestellt.

Versuche mal, dass Du alle *background-color* - Anweisungen auf "transparent" stellst; in der CSS-Definitionsdatei für die Shoutbox.

Des weiteren, also zusätzlich,  ich hab jetzt hier net alles im einzelnen gelesen, versuche mal folgendes in Deinem Script:


```
<TD ROWSPAN=3 style="background-image:url(images/albom5_06.gif);overflow:auto;width:144px;height:240px;"> 
        <div align="center" style="background-color:transparent"> 
          <iframe src="http://57163.shoutboxes.com/?extcss=http://www.cinemad.de/mh/mariele/shoutbox.css" width="144" height="240" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" style="background-color:transparent">
          <!-- BEGIN Shoutboxes.com CODE -->

          </iframe>
          <!-- END Shoutboxes.com CODE-->
        </div></TD>
```

Auch solltest Du den background eines jeden DIV-Elementes mal auf "transparent" setzen mit:
style="background-color:transparent" (siehe oben)

Wenn es immer noch net geht, dann meld Dich ma: ICQ# 81743114 - wäre doch gelacht, wenn das net in den Griff zu kriegen wäre...


----------



## steff aka sId (7. April 2004)

```
allowTransparency="true" style="background-color:transparent"
```
kann das sein dass das net mit Opera geht?

hehe vielen Dank für den Hinweis bin irgendwie schon etwas übermüdet :-D


----------



## SirToby (7. April 2004)

Was soll ich dem Satzbau entnehmen

Es funktioniert schon - habe es herausfinden können


----------

